# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

MEMORIES OF 20 YEARS AGO â€" Big lake is on fire. Since we re-opened on May 1st (about 6 weeks ago) Lake Calcasieu continues to produce limits of solid speckled trout every day. We have not seen this kind of fishing for the last several years. What a great time (before school starts) to get the youngsters over to catch some fish and make some memories. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. Click here and check out all of Junes catches. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/june-2020-photos


----------

